# The angel...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I spoil her to no end!!

Just wanted to share some photos.. She was a drop off at my locat fish shop



















She really likes to watch tv and tends to watch more when CSI is on or cartoons.. lol Dont ask why i know  
She shares her tank with one red sail fin, one common, tiger shovel nose and a dragon fish.

Definatly time for an upgrade


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Mar 15, 2006)

ohhh, she's gorgeous Cid! The kitty looks interested too! Nice moss


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehe thanks donna!!!  Its doing wonderfully... I have lil bits here and there ^^

She's the same angel from ATA :3....and she was an adult when i got her. I think i might have had her for at least 4 years myself


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Top fin is a bit bent....hard to say if it is enviromental or not. Veils like a lot of room. How big is your tank? I see she has a friend who is very interested in her. Does the angel puff out at the cat? My pair try to chase my cats away when they lay eggs...too funny, but one day the cat (new to the house at the time) was on top of my tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

You know i've been trying to correct that fin... It was like that when i got her unfortunatly. I have to do water changes on the tank quite often but i've really got the fins improved believe it or not. She was worse before.

The tank is a 33 tall (i think) I would really love to get her into an even taller tank if possible but we are comming close to a move so it might need to wait till after.

She really doesnt mind the cat at all... Very relaxed fish ^^


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

w/c won't correct it much, but she still looks nice. Trimming it of to past the bend may, or may not, but I wouldn't put any fish through that. That tank size is fine for her and a few mates  Angels are my seconcd most fav. fish, and I've kept them off and on for over 16 years.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I couldnt add another angel could i? It would be way too cramped?

I did try to add a beautiful black guy with red eyes and she....pecked him to death.  I removed him when i got home and found out what happened. So upsetting.
I cant find angels her size... I dont mind keeping her alone.. ^^


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats a seriously busted-ass angel dude.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm... i dont mind much. What can you do when somone drops you off at a pet store in an icecream container with two comets..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hmmm... i dont mind much. What can you do when somone drops you off at a pet store in an icecream container with two comets..


I'd need a 24" peacock bass or Ospherensus gourami... maybe a large mouth bass to properly answer that question


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! Lunch for sure!  ........I seriously want my tigernose to get full grown. Throw it in the pool.. rofl


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Haha! Lunch for sure!  ........I seriously want my tigernose to get full grown. Throw it in the pool.. rofl


Alternatively if you're sure he's disease free you can just waste him and dice him, freeze it. Add a hint of garlic oil (PURE GARLIC!!!) and you have great fish food.

This is all cynical joking of course. We dont really want you to murder your fish.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Naw...I love him,  A true pet fish. lol


----------



## TheoryOfAJayman (Jun 8, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> She really likes to watch tv and tends to watch more when CSI is on or cartoons.. lol Dont ask why i know
> She shares her tank with one red sail fin, one common, tiger shovel nose and a dragon fish.
> 
> Definatly time for an upgrade


How big is the Tiger Shovelnose??? I had one that was gettin too big for my 110 gallon tank!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhhhhh he's growing fast... About a lil less than a foot?

I know i will have to give him away.. But i really dont want to.


----------

